# Omni-instincts (balanced instincts)



## Rethink (Apr 18, 2012)

My instinctual results seem to be kind of balanced in the sense they get an even score if averaged over time.
I have in over 10 tests had most stackings, including "omni".

Anyone experienced with interpreting this?


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Rethink said:


> My instinctual results seem to be kind of balanced in the sense they get an even score if averaged over time.
> I have in over 10 tests had most stackings, including "omni".
> 
> Anyone experienced with interpreting this?


Although I've worked with the Enneagram for a couple decades, it was only in the past 5 years or so that I understood my instinct preferences. It was because the descriptions weren't getting to the actual experience for me. The descriptions, in my experience, have even gotten worse once they started moving more toward animalistic instincts and biological processes. 

I find my dominant instinct is what I seek to fulfill.
My secondary instinct is what I feel comfortable with but kind of neutral about.
My last instinct is something I dislike and want nothing to do with.

As an sx/sp 5, I experience it as:
sx - seeking a more intensely deeper focused experience of things - can often play out in one-to-one interactions
sp - comfortable on my own, doing my own thing, not depending on anyone, not having anyone depend on me
so - avoiding attempts to get me involved in social participation, expectations, etc., not caring about tracking that sort of thing, and resenting that I have to do it to get anywhere in the work-world

Others may interpret it differently but this works well for me.


----------



## Rethink (Apr 18, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> Although I've worked with the Enneagram for a couple decades, it was only in the past 5 years or so that I understood my instinct preferences. It was because the descriptions weren't getting to the actual experience for me. The descriptions, in my experience, have even gotten worse once they started moving more toward animalistic instincts and biological processes.
> 
> * I find my dominant instinct is what I seek to fulfill.
> My secondary instinct is what I feel comfortable with but kind of neutral about.
> ...


I have seen paraphrases of the bolded before but it slipped my mind in favor of comparing to written descriptions.
Funny. You laid it out for me. sx/sp/so is mine as well.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Great. Another thing I've noticed is that as type 5 I tend to answer these tests in a pretty neutral way (not too strong on the positive or negative for any question). The results then tend to be flat for me and not often very useful in making a clear distinction.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, my instincts are fairly well balanced with a tiny preference for So first and the difference between my 2nd and 3rd variants is pretty much negligible; with Sx, just slightly having the edge over Sp.


----------

